# M950 XTR Chainrings - New/Aftermarket Option?



## EatsDirt (Jan 20, 2014)

Hello all... wondering if anyone knows where to dig up new M950 XTR chainrings (need middle 34t) or if there are any aftermarket brands are compatible/spaced correctly. I've been digging around the interweb and can't find much and don't care to risk purchasing used.

Perhaps Warhawk Industries?- 4 Bolt 112mm BCD Chainring

I've read changing the spider is an option but I'd prefer not to purchase a spider + three new c-rings.

Any help is appreciated.


----------



## FL0W (Feb 20, 2013)

I got lucky by finding a lightly used m950 spider/ringset at my favorite local shop. The three rings cost me less than a new 34t middle ring from Warhawk Industries and I have extra parts.

I was willing to pay good money but I couldnt find one in good condition anywhere. And a NOS m95x 4x112 34t chainring is going to be $$$ 

So my advice is to keep your eye out for a used spider assembly. Good luck


----------



## MTB Pharm (Mar 10, 2007)

The spider option would keep you on the 950 cranks on the trails longer. Check the trade thread in the single speed forum. User murf99 had a 104 compatible spider for trade (12/7/13), all he was looking for was some tires. A 104 compatible spider would open up your options. In the long run, you will probably be able to continue finding 104 chain rings cheaper than if you needed to replace proprietary XTR rings. I have a 110 5 arm spider I'm holding on to incase I ever go to 2x or 3x on my 950 cranks.


----------



## EatsDirt (Jan 20, 2014)

Thanks for the input guys. 

I probably need to replace this chain/cassette soon for peace of mind at least... if anybody happens upon a NOS 34t or a cheap standard 5 bolt spider, I'd appreciate the heads up.


----------



## jsteach (Feb 17, 2014)

Just went through this with my M950 crank set, 2 full days checking all the options. Best one I found was getting a middleburn 4 bolt, triple ring spider. $76.00. Allows you to convert it from 68/112 bcd ( hard to find rings) to 64/104 bcd ( easy to find ring).
found here. Middleburn XTR M952 Replacement spider
A Raceface Turbine 9 , triple ring set. $95.00. I had the spider anodize red. $10.00


----------



## MTB Pharm (Mar 10, 2007)

Let's see it with the crank arm, then on a bike.


----------



## jsteach (Feb 17, 2014)

Just back from LBS and works great on bike stand and parking lot ride.


----------

